# Cpc looking for a job in florida



## katherinef19 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cpc looking for a job in florida


----------



## jvanbk (Feb 8, 2010)

*Where in Florida are you relocating to?*

We have posted the following ad under the Fort Myers chapter forum:

We are looking for a CPC with radiology experience or RCC certificiation for a full or part time position in a professional office environment in Naples.

Please fax your resume to Terri at (239) 213-3858.

Drug-Free Workplace / Equal Opportunity Employer 


If you qualify, and will be in Southwest Florida, please submit your resume!

Thank you.


----------



## cindy holland (Feb 15, 2010)

*Where?*

Please post where in Florida you are relocating to.


----------

